# Muchos notables son sus pacientes



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Muchos notables son sus pacientes. (JUlia Navarro, Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto)

No se me ocurre ninguna traducción para "notables. Sólo encuentro adjetivos, pero en alemán tendría que ser un sujeto. ¿Tenéis una idea?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

> No se me ocurre ninguna traducción para "notables


Wie immer, ein Vorschlag !*
notable:*
  bemerkenswert  
beachtlich  
bedeutend (angesehen)  
namhaft (bemerkenswert)  *
Muchos notables son sus pacientes*
Viele seiner Patienten sind "Honoratioren" (Prominenz)
*
notable (plural)*
Honoratioren


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias,

 "muchos notables" equivale a "muy notables", vaya no lo sabía

¿Sería posible decir: "muchos tristes" son sus pacientes? ¿O cuándo se USA "mucho + adjetivo"? 


 Saludos,

 Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Notables:


> *4.* m. pl. Personas principales en una localidad o en una colectividad. _Reunión de notables._





> ¿O cuándo se USA "mucho + adjetivo"?


Cuando se usa el adjetivo como un sustantivo.


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿Entonces "notables" es un substantivo aquí pero lo traducimos al alemán como adjetivo?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Podemos también traducirlo con substantivo. Como ya Tonerl escribió, la traducción de _notables_ es _Honoratioren.
_Así nos da también el diccionario PONS:





> *Honoratioren* notables m pl


----------



## kunvla

muchos = viele; Muchos notables (personas) son sus pacientes. 


> *4.* m. pl.  Personas principales en una localidad o en una colectividad. _Reunión de notables._



Der Deutsche ist extrem tierlieb, denn er leistet sich _*viele Hohe Tiere*_.
_Hohe Satiere: Hohe Tiere füttern Satire_, Theo Bromien

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuestas,

muchos = viele; Muchos notables (personas) son sus pacientes. 

¿Entonces notables es un sinónimo de personas? No entiendo a qué te refieres con el ejemplo de los perros.


 "Honoratioren" me suena un poco raro porque la autora usa "notables" en muchos contextos del libro y no estoy segura de si un alemán diría jamás en su vida "Honoratioren". Además es la primera vez que oigo esta palabra. 



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> muchos = viele; Muchos notables (personas) son sus pacientes.
> 
> ¿Entonces notables es un sinónimo de personas? No entiendo a qué te refieres con el ejemplo de los perros.


Daniela, ich habe mir ein bisschen Spaß erlaubt und dabei dachte ich, dass man den Begriff _Hohes Tier_ (persona de alto bordo) ganz leicht in Verbindung mit _persona notable_ bringen kann._

Saludos,

_


----------



## Tonerl

> "Honoratioren" me suena un poco raro porque la autora usa "notables" en  muchos contextos del libro y no estoy segura de si un alemán diría jamás  en su vida "Honoratioren". Además es la primera vez que oigo esta  palabra.



*"Honoratioren",*
sind Bürger eines Ortes oder einer Stadt, die wegen ihres Berufes und ihrer Stellung besonders geachtet sind, wie z.B:
Lehrer, Pfarrer, Richter, Arzt, der größte Bauer im Ort, oder Besitzer einer großen Einrichtung  
*
Der Richter gehört zu den "Honoratioren" der Stadt*
Und auch: *Notabeln, Ehrbarkeit*

Aus diesem Grund passt die Übersetzung von "notables", etwas weiter oben, wie die Faust aufs Auge !


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ahhh Vale, entonces sólo me queda conformarme con la respuesta,

Feliz Pascua,

Daniela


----------



## ayuda?

Lo que se me ocurrió fue esto: notables = Promis/Prominente.
Así es que, cabe constatar que las estructuras son semejantes, ¿verdad?


----------

